# Final cry for help before junkyard! P1271



## lasor (Jan 16, 2017)

I posted a thread here before about my problem and received no response. I'm going to try one last time before I just dump the car off somewhere.

My *2005 Nissan Altima* is throwing *P1271* code. Car runs, but it is jumpy and stalls out when I slow or stop. 

I have replaced the o2 sensor (yes, with a brand new sensor that cost me $100), checked the fuse, then cleared the code only to have it return again as soon as I drive the car.

I called a local mechanic from the top-rated place in town to ask for a diagnosis appointment and he asked, "whats wrong with it?" I told him the P1271 code and he had to google it, find the same bad answers as I did, then said he would call me back as soon as possible. That was over a week ago and I still haven't received a call about it.


_My assumption_ is that the wiring attached to the female plug is bad for some reason.


How do I test/replace the wires if that is the issue?


----------



## lasor (Jan 16, 2017)

*UPDATE*
I tried to drive it around the block this morning after clearing the *P1271* code.

The engine had trouble revving up past 2.5k RPM and made a big *CUNK CUNK CUNK* sound on the drivers side of engine.

When I parked it started doing this. I revved up at the end of the video





New codes it's giving me are *P0134 P0172 P1800*

Can anyone help me or are all the online mechanics just as intimidated by my problem as the real life ones I talk to are.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am not a mechanic, but I think it would help if you provided info on what engine you have in yours. Quick research on my part, suggest that maybe your MAF needs cleaning, is defective, or there is an air leak. From being on this forum for a while, I can say that some people have problems with non OE sensors. Its best to get them either from a dealer or to source NTK ones for the O2 sensors. Keep in mind most mechanics do not make much money discussing problems with you, so their willingness to do so might be limited.

https://www.engine-codes.com/p1800_nissan.html tends to indicate another issue, but it could be related to your existing issues.


----------



## lasor (Jan 16, 2017)

2.5L engine. Might be VIAS valve messing everything else up. I have actually paid mechanics online for advice. 

When I called a mechanic he googled my problem then gave up without attempting to schedule an appointment.

I haven't been a cheapskate with any of this. I bought new MAF, o2, camshaft sensors and am about to drop more money on new VIAS valve.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not saying you are being cheap. Just pointing out there are different price points for aftermarket sensors and sometimes, especially cheaper ones, they can be defective out of the box. What was it you bought and installed? Does your code reader let you see any other data, such as how the o2 sensors are functioning?


----------



## Mr_Know_It_All (Aug 23, 2018)

Unplug your O2 sensor and try starting the car.


----------



## lasor (Jan 16, 2017)

UPDATE:
Took it to an expensive mechanic who said all of my replacements are working fine and the issue is the PCM.

I've already spent more than the car is technically worth and after I have the computer replaced I'm going to have to sell it for cheap.

Apparently Nissan Altima's computers fry out very easily; making the cars into lemons if you ever replace the coils.

Not sure why nobody here could have told me that and I had to spend $450+ just to find out. Seems like a pretty basic issue.

*DO NOT PURCHASE NISSAN UNLESS YOU ARE LOOKING FOR AN EXPENDABLE CAR THAT YOU CAN NOT FIX. *


----------



## kevykevon (Mar 26, 2017)

All cars are made this way now, a lot of electronics, cars have become so high tech, more so than fighter jets, it's like driving a computer now, if you buy a new car and you keep it ten years or longer then it very well may be the last gasoline engine vehicle that you own, Good luck with anything you buy out there that's newer than what you have now because it going to have more electronics, BCMs etc. they too go out and have replaced have to be updated and programmed, not cheap. By the way Nissan is one of the best top rated vehicles you can buy.


----------

